
Optical Communication and Sensor Demonstration (OCSD) – 10.25.17 - ycnews
https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/2577.html
======
ycnews
Sat. Nov. 11 launch scrubbed
[https://twitter.com/NASA/status/929329965090426880](https://twitter.com/NASA/status/929329965090426880)

